# Maxxis 4Cross Cup 2008



## Deleted 66664 (16. Mai 2008)

*Auftakt zum Maxxis 4 Cross Cup  in Aichwald*

Packende Action auf zwei Rädern in einer Kombination mit Rockmusik, präsentiert an cooler Location. So oder auch anders könnte das Menü lauten, welches die Zuschauer vom 31.Mai bis 01.Juni 2008 in Aichwald bei Esslingen erwartet. 
Für alle Nicht-Biker sollte gesagt werden was 4Cross überhaupt ist. 4 wagemutige Starter versuchen mit ihren Mountainbikes schnellstmöglich über die 420m lange Strecke in Aichwald die 10 Sprünge und 4 Anliegerkurven zu passieren und dabei den Gegner im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Staub fressen zu lassen. Bei einem Starterfeld von knapp 200 Fahrern ist hier reichlich Action geboten.
Doch auch drum herum gibt es einiges zu entdecken: Neben der Expo Area wo es die neusten Bikes und das passende Outfit zu begutachten gibt können sich die Zuschauer auch in gemütlicher Atmosphäre das Essen und Trinken schmecken lassen. 
Beginn der Veranstaltung ist am Samstag 31.Mai ab 11 Uhr. Hier können dann die Fahrer im Freien Training die Strecke testen und letzte Einstellungen am Bike vornehmen. Gegen 17 Uhr wird die Dirtjam eingeläutet. Die Jungs werden sich über die Dirts schießen und waghalsige Tricks zeigen. Beim Publikum immer sehr beliebt ist der Backflip. Hier macht der Fahrer einen Rückwärtssalto in der Luft. Auch am Abend ist einiges geboten. Gegen 20.30 Uhr findet die ENERGY Hit Music Only! Riders Party statt. Ein ENERGY DJ wird coole Rocksounds abliefern und bei Cuba Libre etc. kann bis in die Morgenstunden gefeiert werden. Eintritt frei!!!
Für alle die dann am Sonntag schon früh aus den Federn kommen gibt es ab 8 Uhr das Training zu sehen.  Gegen 10 Uhr finden die Qualifikationsläufe statt, von denen drei absolviert werden müssen. Je nach Platzierung ergeben sich hieraus die Finalläufe. Ausgefahren werden diese nach der Mittagspause und dem besonderen Highlight der Veranstaltung. Beim Promi-Race wird neben dem Bürgermeister von Aichwald, Nicolas Fink, auch dessen 2. Stellvertreter Albert H. Kamm starten. Auch Sascha Stein und Udo Hong, zwei Moderatoren von ENERGY Hit Music Only!, lassen sich nicht lumpen und wollen zeigen, dass sie auch auf einem Mountainbike eine gute Figur machen. 
Also Termin schnell im Kalender vermerken und am 31.Mai bis 01.Juni in Aichwald vorbeischauen. Weitere Infos zum Event findet ihr unter www.bsc-aichwald.de oder www.energy.de


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2008)

----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

